# Getting Money Out Of S.A



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello 
I tried searching this site for previous threads relating to "getting money out of S.A" but didn't find anything of value.

If you are a U.S citizen, with an old bank balance in S.A, what is the BEST and easiest legal way (Besides Bank Transfers) of getting money out of S.A.

I read on the UK site that some folks had used Prepaid Credit Cards. Does anyone know if this can be done from a S.A bank.
Also some of the folks on the U.K site took back Travelers checks from SA every time they left after a visit.

What other options are there. Can I buy expensive stuff when I visit S.A and take it back to the U.S (what kind of stuff ??).

I'm at a loss here. I want to get my cash out soon but just don't know how.

Any advise would be appreciated especially from folks who have been in a similar situation.

I don't have anyone in S.A anymore. Just my darn bank account, if you can believe that.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> Hello
> I tried searching this site for previous threads relating to "getting money out of S.A" but didn't find anything of value.
> 
> If you are a U.S citizen, with an old bank balance in S.A, what is the BEST and easiest legal way (Besides Bank Transfers) of getting money out of S.A.
> ...


Danny, you will have to contact SARS (South African Revenue Service - Welcome to the website of the South African Revenue Service (SARS)) just to make sure you do not owe any tax.
It all depends on the amount of money you want to transfer and if you need it in a haste, why don't you invest the money in an off-shore account?


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Where could I find out about an offshore account. Would I have to deal with the Bank in SA for that?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> Where could I find out about an offshore account. Would I have to deal with the Bank in SA for that?


Get Money out of SA , moving rands abroad


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Also very important, did you ever FICA your bank account?
FICA Requirements South Africa | Global Excahange Fica requirement


----------

